# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Καινούργιος Τοροειδής μετασχηματιστής 4*30V AC 1.4KVA

## giaspyr

Καινούργιος αχρησιμοποίητος τοροειδής μετασχηματιστής 230V AC με 4  δευτερεύοντα 30V AC το καθένα συνολικά 1.4KVA συν άλλα 3 βοηθητικά  δευτερεύοντα μικρής ισχύος, δε γνωρίζω το voltage των βοηθητικών αλλά αν  θέλετε μπορώ να τα μετρήσω. 
Ο μετασχηματιστής είχε αγοραστεί για την κατασκευή  τελικού ενισχυτή καθώς όμως το project άλλαξε λίγο και θέλω να ανεβάσω  την ισχύ χρειάζομαι δευτερεύοντα με μεγαλύτερο voltage και γι αυτό τον  δίνω. 
Ο μετασχηματιστής είναι ο γνήσιος εργοστασιακός του ενισχυτή Vincent  SV 233 κι αγοράστηκε από Γερμανία, οι διαστάσεις του είναι 11.0cm ύψος,  14.5cm διάμετρος και το βάρος αυτού 7.5Kg, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί  είτε για τροφοδοσία στερεοφωνικού ενισχυτή είτε για τροφοδοσία  πολυκάναλου. 
Τιμή 150 ευρώ, επικοινωνία με pm.

269421_b9b060f4598cb77a6360018c106da79f.jpg

----------

